# you're going to get screwed if pax enters destination and..



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

needs multi stops. I just emailed uber to inform them that to note to NOT adjust my pay for "inefficient route". because the store pax wanted to go to was closed, so he asked me to drive him around until he found a place to get grub.

needless to say, I got a feeling my fare will end up being adjusted and ubers just told me to go **** myself. make sure to end trips if you get to destination and they wanna continue. not worth getting ****ed over by uber


----------



## IHATE$5RIDES (Oct 9, 2014)

I mean I would be cool with that because that meter is still running and you're getting paid. But that being said being paid 1.20/ mile and 20 cents a minute doesnt really make up for waiting in a drive thru window or outside a store lol


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> needless to say, I got a feeling my fare will end up being adjusted and ubers just told me to go **** myself. make sure to end trips if you get to destination and they wanna continue. not worth getting ****ed over by uber


Your "advice" is based on a feeling and not something that Uber has done in this specific incident....and hasn't yet responded to?

I believe that Uber doesn't automatically adjust fares based on "inefficient routes" unless the customer complains.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I've never had a problem with this. I get asked to drive people all over the place chasing open liquor stores and other such things. You are sometimes going to be asked to drive all over creation. It's all justifiable.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Your "advice" is based on a feeling and not something that Uber has done in this specific incident....and hasn't yet responded to?
> 
> I believe that Uber doesn't automatically adjust fares based on "inefficient routes" unless the customer complains.


pax didn't ***** bout it.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

I think you did the right thing... whenever you get a _feeling_ it doesn't hurt to just send an email to partners support, asking them to please note the following on trip xxxx, giving the straight details of the ride without any unnecessary commentary. The facts, just the facts.  If anything it will show that you pay attention to things and are interested in nipping any issues in the bud. Until they prove we can trust their judgement to be fair, they can't complain about us sending it too many notes to add to our rides.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I had a pax that entered a destination earlier this week. It was quite far... anyway as I'm going towards the toll road, the damn GPS is confused and tells me go to on the toll road, then after I'm on, it says keep right and exit... too late. Now I don't have an exit for over eight miles and I have to loop back. About 15 extra miles out of the way. The pax was nice and understanding. I told her I'd request a fare adjustment. After dropping her off, I go on the dashboard, look at the trip map and it shows the route that I should have taken. It auto corrected. So what he is saying must be true. IF A PAX HAS ENTERED A DESTINATION AND YOU MAKE MULTI STOPS THAT AREN'T ON A DIRECT ROUTE, YOU'D BETTER CHECK AFTER THE TRIP. The system will auto-correct and adjust the fare.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> I had a pax that entered a destination earlier this week. It was quite far... anyway as I'm going towards the toll road, the damn GPS is confused and tells me go to on the toll road, then after I'm on, it says keep right and exit... too late. Now I don't have an exit for over eight miles and I have to loop back. About 15 extra miles out of the way. The pax was nice and understanding. I told her I'd request a fare adjustment. After dropping her off, I go on the dashboard, look at the trip map and it shows the route that I should have taken. It auto corrected. So what he is saying must be true. IF A PAX HAS ENTERED A DESTINATION AND YOU MAKE MULTI STOPS THAT AREN'T ON A DIRECT ROUTE, YOU'D BETTER CHECK AFTER THE TRIP. The system will auto-correct and adjust the fare.


No, the system shows the exact route and doesn't adjust fare. Adjustments are only considered for complaints.

GPS system is guaranteed to malfunction daily.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> It auto corrected. So what he is saying must be true. IF A PAX HAS ENTERED A DESTINATION AND YOU MAKE MULTI STOPS THAT AREN'T ON A DIRECT ROUTE, YOU'D BETTER CHECK AFTER THE TRIP. The system will auto-correct and adjust the fare.





scrurbscrud said:


> No, the system shows the exact route and doesn't adjust fare. Adjustments are only considered for complaints..


The system does NOT auto-correct. Passengers that complain will cause a correction in fares.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

That only should happen if the PAX request a fare review because they felt ripped off. Unless they willingly want to f you in the ass you should be fine. Don't even arise the issue to them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> needs multi stops. I just emailed uber to inform them that to note to NOT adjust my pay for "inefficient route". because the store pax wanted to go to was closed, so he asked me to drive him around until he found a place to get grub.
> 
> needless to say, I got a feeling my fare will end up being adjusted and ubers just told me to go **** myself. make sure to end trips if you get to destination and they wanna continue. not worth getting ****ed over by uber


Clever riders(Dbags) will enter a destination close by and then have you drive over to pick up/drop off someone and then return back to the rider entered destination point to end the trip. Had my fare adjusted because some kid thought he could make runs all around the city dropping off his partners in crime and then get dropped off down the block from the pick up and get away with paying less. Smh what a sleeze. Uber gave me my money back, but I had to go back and forth with them and finally speak with the op manger till I was refunded. Kid is still out there I bet pulling this. Let's hope Uber busts him soon


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Clever riders(Dbags) will enter a destination close by and then have you drive over to pick up/drop off someone and then return back to the rider entered destination point to end the trip. Had my fare adjusted because some kid thought he could make runs all around the city dropping off his partners in crime and then get dropped off down the block from the pick up and get away with paying less. Smh what a sleeze. Uber gave me my money back, but I had to go back and forth with them and finally speak with the op manger till I was refunded. Kid is still out there I bet pulling this. Let's hope Uber busts him soon


Uber "bust" him???....Are you kidding me...pUBERty will prolly give him a job for his creativity


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

pUBERty SUCKS said:


> Uber "bust" him???....Are you kidding me...pUBERty will prolly give him a job for his creativity


Hell yeah, he is a future Uber Operations Manager !


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Support can see the exact route you drive from the point you accept the trip. Trips aren't automatically adjusted for anything, the rider has to complain. If they do and it isn't legit, write in and tell support what happened. If your route backs it up, you'll get the full fare. Or you can write in pre-emptively and we'll put a note on the trip in case the rider complains.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Clever riders(Dbags) will enter a destination close by and then have you drive over to pick up/drop off someone and then return back to the rider entered destination point to end the trip. Had my fare adjusted because some kid thought he could make runs all around the city dropping off his partners in crime and then get dropped off down the block from the pick up and get away with paying less. Smh what a sleeze. Uber gave me my money back, but I had to go back and forth with them and finally speak with the op manger till I was refunded. Kid is still out there I bet pulling this. Let's hope Uber busts him soon


A Happy Typist CSR confirmed in his questionnaire thread, the rider adjustment stays, even if your fare gets adjusted back. So yes, riders are encouraged to get away with this shit to a certain extent. Happy Typist did also add that eventually they get caught if they keep doing it. Still, ****ed up that they don't go back and say to the rider, "hey, *****, you lied, here's the full and accurate charge you should be responsible for."


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Just had my first one like that this week. Wrote Uber and they said the client failed to mention there was 2 stops and adjusted it back in my favor. No greif, no drama, just fixed quickly. That's the way it should be.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just had my first one like that this week. Wrote Uber and they said the client failed to mention there was 2 stops and adjusted it back in my favor. No greif, no drama, just fixed quickly. That's the way it should be.


Yes, but it should also be adjusted on the riders end. Unfortunately, the lying rider gets a discount. Uber should email those clients back, "Upon further review it appears there were two stops. The pickups and dropoffs have been verified by our driver's and your GPS trip data. The accurate charge has been reinstated. Thanks for riding Uber."


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Problem is Uber can't tell stops on the route. They have confirmed that I believe in another post written by one of the CS reps. In the end Uber knows the client called about it. If there has been more infractions I'm sure they do approach the rider on it.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

True, there is ONLY an adjustment if the customer complains. I once followed the awful Uber directions and the customer complained. It got adjusted for "inefficient route" and I complained to Uber I followed their directions but they didn't care. I lost $22. Total BS. Wish the rider told me when I was driving but of course not.


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

Isn't there an option under "Request Fare Review" to select "Multiple Stops"?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

cocoa said:


> Isn't there an option under "Request Fare Review" to select "Multiple Stops"?


Don't know about you, but I don't see the Fare Review option at the end of rides anymore.


----------

